# Comment activer les nouvelles gesture en 4.3 ?



## Benj2 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
les nouvelles gesture 4.3 ne marchent pas sur mon ipad 1 (le coup des 5 doigts et autres).
Je ne vois aucun settings où les activer.

Any clue why ?


----------



## flamoureux (10 Mars 2011)

Parce qu'elle ne sont pas présentes


----------



## Benj2 (10 Mars 2011)

Pkoi ? Je croyais que ça faisait partie de la mise a jour 4.3


----------



## flamoureux (10 Mars 2011)

Ces mouvements étaient présents sur les versions beta mais, sauf erreur de ma part, ils n'ont pas été portés sur la version finale.


----------

